
Will the real RESTful API please stand up - dsego
https://whizmodo.wordpress.com/2015/01/10/will-the-real-restful-api-please-stand-up/
======
g00gler
So HATEOS is a requirement of REST? I've been calling my JSON apis RESTful all
this time like a fool.

Guess they're simply JSON apis. I don't really care to parse XML so I guess I
won't be getting any REST from my apps.

------
bricss
In that caee it seems that there is no RESTful API's at all in global meaning
:D

